# respritory protection



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

hi just about finally made my mind up to buy the Dakota 90 litre air compressor after hearing lots of good reviews. something has cropped up though that I didn't really give proper thought for. protection for the lungs etc lol.. I understand a full air feed mask is the best way to go, but what about these throw away masks you get that last 40 hours or so. when I was valeting few year back there was a revive guy came in and he used what I gather was a throw away mask as he only had a small compressor in the back of his van I imagine wouldn't power up an air fed mask as well as a gun, so what do SMART repair guys use when spraying 2k lacquer etc, bearing in mind I will be spraying outside and largest thing I will spray will be a bumper and then I have some small repairs I want to have a bash at. with blending in etc.


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

Highy dangerous 2k mist travels very far so watch out for neighbours. You really dont want to breath any of this stuff in.


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

I have the Gerson full mask. Usually about £15 ish. They say it is good for use with 2k up to a limited number of hours, but obviously a mask is only good if properly used - ie. tight seal around the face, and kept in the airtight bag when stored. I haven't used it with 2k, I just wanted something better than the cheap paper mask for aerosol fumes. It certainly does the job as you don't smell anything.

I am not sure that most smart repair guys use 2k paints. I thought they mostly used water based or acrylics, and 1k lacquer, as it's not just a question of the sprayer breathing the paint in, but the paint atomising and being carried in the air.

Primers like Lechler epoxy 2107 do not contain isocyanates and can be sprayed at home.


----------



## Ro22 (Aug 14, 2014)

3m 7000 half mask with gas filters works very well. I've sprayed in confined spaces with it and maintained good breathable air. (Not ideal I know)


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

cheers lads. something I don't seem to hear much of is the whole isocyanate and protection. when I was at college i remember my lecturer saying he couldn't see SMART repair staying around for 2 long due to the dangers to the atmosphere and members of public nearby. so I assume there must be some kind of lacquer that mobile wheel guys / SMART use that is safer. but I aint heard much good about 1k and I have used it myself before defo no where near as good as 2k. so whats the deal lol. anyone that does SMART able to clarify :wall:


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

air fed masks are compulsory with the use of isocyanates (most 2k lacquers) there are some that are free.

it is worthwhile pointing out alot of smart repair guys going to UV lacquer as these are isocyanate free and do not require heat to cure.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

http://www.hse.gov.uk/pubns/indg473.pdf

Good info here.
When spraying 2k outside it's recommended that people not wearing PPE are at least 5 meters away.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

pdrpaul said:


> cheers lads. something I don't seem to hear much of is the whole isocyanate and protection. when I was at college i remember my lecturer saying he couldn't see SMART repair staying around for 2 long due to the dangers to the atmosphere and members of public nearby. so I assume there must be some kind of lacquer that mobile wheel guys / SMART use that is safer. but I aint heard much good about 1k and I have used it myself before defo no where near as good as 2k. so whats the deal lol. anyone that does SMART able to clarify :wall:


I refuse a lot of jobs if the area isn't suitable I.e schools and busy areas. I use a 3m filtered mask while using 2k but I also make sure my mask is stored correctly and changed every month.

It all comes down to common sense.


----------

